# Using Tivo Hard drive in PC



## t1ch1001 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a Tivo Western Digital 80 GBhard drive that I want to us in my desktop PC for added memory. The BIOS recognizes the full 80 GB memory and it is not locked. 

When I boot with a DOS floppy, fdisk, scandisk, chkdsk do not recognize the drive. What do I need to do to have the drive recognized with XP? How can I format the drive if it is not recognized in DOS?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If your BIOS sees the drive then you should be able to format it in XP. Install the drive and start up Windows. Go to the Start menu and select Settings -> Control Panel. In the Control Panel window, select Administrative Tools and then select Computer Management. Under Computer Management you'll see a subheading for Storage. Select Disk Management and see if your drive appears in the right-hand window. You should be able to right click on the drive and format it and assign a drive letter to it.


----------

